# How are things in France?



## magbrin (Aug 10, 2022)

We set off for Europe in a couple of weeks time.  Our original plan was to go from Ijmuiden to the source of the Rhone, in Switzerland, and follow the river down to the Camargue, Taking about a month.  We are now thinking we may need an alternative plan, staying further north or higher in the mountains to keep a bit cooler. I was just wondering what things are like in France - particularly relating to the heat.  I know it is very hot now, but hopefully it will be less so, by the time we get there in early September.  If anyone is there at the moment, particularly on the Rhone, are you/have you been affected by wildfires, water shortages or anything else related to the temperature or weather?


----------



## The laird (Aug 10, 2022)

We're having a great time harder to get gpl we arrived in 12 July still got a few weeks left had one day of rain which was good for us as we were driving to a different location one night during the night a light shower bur it has been very very hot not much more I can say but the shelves are well stocked up in shops not like at home


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 10, 2022)

As you probably know you can get to the Rhone glacier from Lucerne or Interlaken via the gorge of the river Aare then via the Grimsel pass .
To the Rhone Glacier
Sounds a great idea we love following rivers.
We are near the Saone now having crossed the Rhone from the Ardeche.
Enjoy !


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 10, 2022)

Repeat


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 11, 2022)

Our preferred route South now includes following Maas, Saone and Rhone. Take your time and enjoy, easy camping.


----------



## The laird (Aug 11, 2022)

Great bloody great


----------



## Brockley (Aug 11, 2022)

One tip if you have Google Maps on the go, type in ‘swimming pools’ and you won’t be disappointed. Outdoor municipal swimming pools are everywhere and usually have ample parking facilities (some allow overnighting).

Whenever it gets a little hot there’s nothing better than to jump into a cool swimming pool - usually very reasonably priced too.


----------



## magbrin (Aug 11, 2022)

And OH has just bought the correct trunks for the purpose!


----------



## The laird (Aug 12, 2022)

Still great bloody marvellous


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 12, 2022)

Brockley said:


> One tip if you have Google Maps on the go, type in ‘swimming pools’ and you won’t be disappointed. Outdoor municipal swimming pools are everywhere and usually have ample parking facilities (some allow overnighting).
> 
> Whenever it gets a little hot there’s nothing better than to jump into a cool swimming pool - usually very reasonably priced too.



They're closing an awful lot of public swimming pools down in the UK just now, shortage of chlorine (and other reasons)   

Wish I was in France


----------



## Drover (Aug 13, 2022)

magbrin said:


> And OH has just bought the correct trunks for the purpose!


Would you happen to know what age these trunks are need from?


----------



## magbrin (Aug 13, 2022)

Drover said:


> Would you happen to know what age these trunks are need from?


Sorry, haven't a clue!  It's such a strange rule anyway


----------



## magbrin (Aug 13, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They're closing an awful lot of public swimming pools down in the UK just now, shortage of chlorine (and other reasons)
> 
> Wish I was in France





Brockley said:


> One tip if you have Google Maps on the go, type in ‘swimming pools’ and you won’t be disappointed. Outdoor municipal swimming pools are everywhere and usually have ample parking facilities (some allow overnighting).
> 
> Whenever it gets a little hot there’s nothing better than to jump into a cool swimming pool - usually very reasonably priced too.


Will pools still be open in September or are they only open for July and August?


----------



## Brockley (Aug 13, 2022)

magbrin said:


> Will pools still be open in September or are they only open for July and





mariesnowgoose said:


> They're closing an awful lot of public swimming pools down in the UK just now, shortage of chlorine (and other reasons)
> 
> Wish I was in France


We’re currently in the Black Forrest, heading towards France and we’ve been using spa’s and local swimming pools a lot because of the heat. It isn’t chlorine that seems to be the problem here, but they have been turning off gas heaters powering outdoor pools. (I wonder why).

Not sure about all municipal pools in France, but they do tend to like calling it a day by the end of August.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 13, 2022)

Currently in Gengenbach, their Aire costs €15/night, if you need hook up it’s €1/kWh. Grey waste, black waste and water at €1/3 minutes. 

The local swimming pool is opposite the Aire. If this seems expensive, the receipt for the Aire gives one person free entry so we both spent the day there for €5. 

Wakey wakey England!!


----------



## Brockley (Aug 13, 2022)

By the way, they’re very relaxed in Germany about ‘shorts’ type swimming trunks. ‘Budgie smugglers’ seem to be necessary in a lot of French swimming pools, apparently due to ‘health and hygiene’ reasons


----------

